# كورس( بياض اللؤلؤ) لكل عروس ونفاس



## روح العنبر (9 يونيو 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]كورس( بياض اللؤلؤ) لكل عروس ونفاس[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كورس كامل للجسم يخلصك من عوامل الاكسده وشيخوخة البشره ويبيض البشره ويخلصك من البقع السوداء ، ويوحد اللون ويعطيك نعومه مثل نعومة الاطفال ، يزيل آثار الحبوب والجروح ، تفتيح للركب والاكواع والمناطق ، الكمية بتكفي لمدة من 3 الى 4 شهور تقريبا ، والنتائج تبين خلال اسبوعين الى 3 باذن الله ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]الكورس عبارة عن :[/FONT]*​







*[FONT=&quot]1/ ماسك وقناع لكامل الجسم للتبيض النهاري .[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]2/ حبيات الصنفره والسكراب للجسم كامل .[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]3/الكريم المرطب المغذي الغني بالفيتامينات .[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]4/كريم تبيض الوجه والرقبه ( الليلي ) .[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]5/ماسك الشد والنضاره للوجه والرقبه .[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]6/ كريم تبيض الجسم كامل ( الليلي ) .[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]7/ كريم تبيض المناطق الحساسه .[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]8/ صابونة التبيض الطبيعيه للجسم كامل .[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]9/ كريم تبيض الركب والاكواع .[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]سعر الكورس كامل ب 1300 ريال .[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]نتائجه بإذن الله مضمونه وراح تنبهري كثير كثير انا ماانزل اي موضوع الا بعد التاكد من نجاحه واعجاب الزبائن فيه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]الي مو حابه تاخذ الكورس كامل وحابه تاخذ كريم معين مافي اي مشكله بس زي ماهو معروف سعر الكريم داخل الكورس يكون مخفض وارخص من لما يكون فردي .[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] وهذي اسعار كل كريم فردي : [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]1/ ماسك التبيض النهاري للجسم كامل وسعره 350 وهذي صورته .[/FONT]*​ ​



*[FONT=&quot]2/سكراب وصنفرة الحبيبات بالاعشاب للجسم كامل سعره 250 وهذي صورته .[/FONT]*​



*[FONT=&quot]3/الكريم المرطب المغذي العني بالفيتامينات وسعره 350 ريال وهذه صورته .[/FONT]*​ ​



*[FONT=&quot]4/ كريم التبيض الليلي للجسم كامل وسعره 500 ريال وهذه الصوره .[/FONT]*​ ​



*[FONT=&quot]5/ كريم تبيض الوجه والرقبه الليلي وسعره 350 ريال وهذي صورته .[/FONT]*​



​ *[FONT=&quot]6/ ماسك الشد والنضاره للوجه والرقبه سعره ب 150 وهذي صورته .[/FONT]*​




*[FONT=&quot]7/ كريم تبيض الركب والاكواع سعره ب 350 وهذي صورته .[/FONT]*​ ​



*[FONT=&quot]8/ كريم تبيض المناطق الحساسه وسعره 300 ريال وهذي صورته .[/FONT]*​




*[FONT=&quot]9/ طبعا مع الكورس في صابون التبيض الطبيعه للجسم كامل وهذي صورتها[/FONT]*​ ​



​ *[FONT=&quot]للطلب اذا كان داخل الرياض عن طريق مندوب ياخذ 50 ريال اما اذا كان خارج الرياض راح يكون عبر ارسالك المبلغ على الراجحي وبنرسل الطلب عبر شركات النقل مثل الزاجل والصخيرات او فيديكس[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]للتواصل عبر الجوال والواتس اب فقط للجادات :[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]0562475977[/FONT]*​


----------



## الدرةالمضيئة (9 يونيو 2013)

*رد: كورس( بياض اللؤلؤ) لكل عروس ونفاس*

سارع الى نشر منتجاتك
اخترمعنا احد الباقات التي تناسبك لاعلان اي منتج لديك 

للاستفسار
0504437399​


----------



## روح العنبر (17 يونيو 2013)

*رد: كورس( بياض اللؤلؤ) لكل عروس ونفاس*

لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين


----------



## روح العنبر (18 يونيو 2013)

*رد: كورس( بياض اللؤلؤ) لكل عروس ونفاس*

لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين


----------



## روح العنبر (22 يونيو 2013)

*رد: كورس( بياض اللؤلؤ) لكل عروس ونفاس*

الحمد لله حتى ترضى والحمد لله اذا رضيت والحمد لله بعد الرضا


----------



## روح العنبر (24 يونيو 2013)

*رد: كورس( بياض اللؤلؤ) لكل عروس ونفاس*

استغفر الله العظيم واتوب اليه من كل ذنب عظيم


----------



## روح العنبر (27 يونيو 2013)

*رد: كورس( بياض اللؤلؤ) لكل عروس ونفاس*


----------



## روح العنبر (1 يوليو 2013)

*رد: كورس( بياض اللؤلؤ) لكل عروس ونفاس*


----------



## روح العنبر (3 يوليو 2013)

*رد: كورس( بياض اللؤلؤ) لكل عروس ونفاس*


----------



## روح العنبر (5 يوليو 2013)

*رد: كورس( بياض اللؤلؤ) لكل عروس ونفاس*


----------



## روح العنبر (11 يوليو 2013)

*رد: كورس( بياض اللؤلؤ) لكل عروس ونفاس*


----------



## روح العنبر (12 يوليو 2013)

*رد: كورس( بياض اللؤلؤ) لكل عروس ونفاس*


----------



## روح العنبر (18 يوليو 2013)

*رد: كورس( بياض اللؤلؤ) لكل عروس ونفاس*


----------



## روح العنبر (19 يوليو 2013)

*رد: كورس( بياض اللؤلؤ) لكل عروس ونفاس*


----------



## روح العنبر (21 يوليو 2013)

*رد: كورس( بياض اللؤلؤ) لكل عروس ونفاس*


----------



## روح العنبر (22 يوليو 2013)

*رد: كورس( بياض اللؤلؤ) لكل عروس ونفاس*


----------



## روح العنبر (24 يوليو 2013)

*رد: كورس( بياض اللؤلؤ) لكل عروس ونفاس*


----------



## روح العنبر (25 يوليو 2013)

*رد: كورس( بياض اللؤلؤ) لكل عروس ونفاس*


----------



## روح العنبر (27 يوليو 2013)

*رد: كورس( بياض اللؤلؤ) لكل عروس ونفاس*


----------



## روح العنبر (30 يوليو 2013)

*رد: كورس( بياض اللؤلؤ) لكل عروس ونفاس*


----------



## روح العنبر (11 أغسطس 2013)

*رد: كورس( بياض اللؤلؤ) لكل عروس ونفاس*


----------



## روح العنبر (14 أغسطس 2013)

*رد: كورس( بياض اللؤلؤ) لكل عروس ونفاس*


----------



## روح العنبر (17 أغسطس 2013)

*رد: كورس( بياض اللؤلؤ) لكل عروس ونفاس*


----------



## روح العنبر (23 أغسطس 2013)

*رد: كورس( بياض اللؤلؤ) لكل عروس ونفاس*


----------



## روح العنبر (29 أغسطس 2013)

*رد: كورس( بياض اللؤلؤ) لكل عروس ونفاس*


----------



## روح العنبر (21 فبراير 2014)

*رد: كورس( بياض اللؤلؤ) لكل عروس ونفاس*

لااله الا الله محمد رسول الله


----------



## روح العنبر (11 مارس 2014)

*رد: كورس( بياض اللؤلؤ) لكل عروس ونفاس*

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على الحبيب المصطفى محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين


----------

